
Ask HN: What is the current state of the “Maker Movement”? - oldgrumpygeek
What state is the &quot;Maker&quot; STEM movement in? In the past there had been a number of mini Maker Faires around the US and there seemed to be new makerspaces popping up. With the closure of places like Radio Shack has the culture of DIY gone back underground?
======
arkades
Radio Shack sells - sold - a small variety of components at a massive markup.
Compared to things like McMaster-Carr and ladyada/sparkfruit, I don’t think
it’s been in any way relevant to the modern “maker” movement.

~~~
bluGill
Radio Shack was still useful though. Sure the markup was high, but they had
the 60 ohm resister I need and I'm back to my project in an hour (well 62 ohm
but close enough).

Actually their kits and equipment were not overpriced by much and of good
enough quality that I could trust them without having to do research to see
what was good.

